# Sub Rates For Twin Cities MN ????



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

I have an oportunity to sub for a large contractor in the St Paul - Minneapolis area. 06 Superduty with a Western 8.5 Vee. I have commercial insurance and several years experience with friends and family plowing along with the occaisional small lot.

This will be all commercial work, they are offering $50.00 per hour wet with a 10% holdback until May 1. They pay for travel time between sites.

I was thinking it should be a little higher. Someone in the area please provide some input.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## turk (Oct 18, 2006)

I see you are from WI but working in Mn. You must be from Hudson or Precott. I used to work (hang drywall) in Hudson, Stillwater, Bayport.

$50.00 a hour seem awful cheap to me considering it is the Twin Cities area. If you take into consideration your expenses and maintenance of your trucks I dont think this would leave alot of money left for hourly pay. Are you supposed to pay for your own fuel or do they take care of that. If you have a break down and dont have a back up truck and have to rent equipt. from someone else you maybe working for free. 

Or if something happens to you and you have to hire someone to cover your route and you have to pay them $10.00 to $20.00 an hour in your truck you maybe working for a loss.

In Eau Claire WI. I have a friend that plows snow and they get $70.00-$80.00 an hour non- sub. So even if they get the same in the cities (which I doubt) the company is keeping $20.00-$30.00 a hour off your Labor, Insurance, Truck Maintenance, Ect,Ect. 
This is good money if they are only providing the work and there is NO overhead cost on there part.

All I know is when I would cross that river (ST.Croix) into MN the price of regular labor jumped $5.00-$10.00 extra a hour for trades. Union drywallers in MN make $31.00 a hour full benifits.

If you work for this I think you could be shooting your self in the foot.

Just trying to help.


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm in Somerset WI and have a flexable day job that has me in Hudson quite a bit. I passed on their deal. At $50.00 wet and an $8.00 holdback I'm not taking out $50k equipment. Seems like it's about $10.00 under to me. Funny thing though...only one response from the board, how about hearing from a couple others in the twin cities?


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

I posted one to you other therad that states about the same thing.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39527


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

nailerdog;323668 said:


> I have an oportunity to sub for a large contractor in the St Paul - Minneapolis area. 06 Superduty with a Western 8.5 Vee. I have commercial insurance and several years experience with friends and family plowing along with the occaisional small lot.
> 
> This will be all commercial work, they are offering $50.00 per hour wet with a 10% holdback until May 1. They pay for travel time between sites.
> 
> ...


That sounds low if you need to provide your own insurance.


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Thats way low !!! Around Chicago subbing is going Between $80.00 and $100.00. Depending on your set up. Hate cheap contractors:realmad:


----------

